# 11/18/10 Bass for Bullies fundraiser for Atlanta Bully Rescue!



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Just got a 30 second shout out from Sully on DaveFM 92.9! Come out tonight and help us save more puppies!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I love DaveFM 92.9!


----------

